# Screen printing Company



## Margalik (May 18, 2006)

Hi,
I'm starting out my t-shirt business. I'm having trouble finding a company that prints on vintage worn shirt, like american apparel has. Anyone know of any good printing companies for cheap? Also, I want to try out with small orders first. Please help me. Appreciate it.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Any printing company should be able to print on any brand of shirt. However, American Apparel is not cheap, around $6 per piece, $5 per shirt (dozen), $4 per shirt (case.) If you buy your shirts up front you should be able to take them anywhere and have them printed.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Martina,

Because there are so many "good" printers and many of our members are printers, we try to stay away from screen printer recommendation posts.

We don't allow self promotion or advertising in the forums, so these type posts can sort of entice people to want to promote their own interests (it's hard not too sometimes )

Also, because there are a lot of different people reading the forums, you don't really know if the person recommending the printer actually works for the printer and is biased, or if they are giving a true recommendation.

I think it's best if you take into account what your requirements are, keep in mind some important questions you may have (normal turnaround time, artwork requirements, listing of fees), and maybe interview a few that you find online.

We're definitely here to help if you have specific questions about the t-shirt industry (what to look for in a printer, garment recommendations, setting up an online store, etc), but if you need a recommendation for a specific printer, you may want to try a posting in the "Sales Forums" at screenprinters.net:
http://boards.screenprinters.net/ (a great site with 1000's of professional screen printers ready to bid or answer questions).


----------

